# الخطوات عمليه لعمل وصلة الارضى



## sollyforever02 (15 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الأخوه الأعزاء أهلا بكم من جديد

بالنسبه الى موضوعى السابق و هو التاريض أو earthing /ground يمكن التوصل من خلال الملف السابق الذى تم تحميله الى خطوات عمليه يجب اتباعها فى عمل وصلة الارضى وهى مشروحه باستفاضه فى الملف و لكن يمكن تلخيصها فى التالى :

1- وصلة الارضى يجب ان تكون متصله بشكل مباشر بالتربه .

2- الجزء المتصل بالتربه يجب ان يكون معدنى و افضل المعادن للأرضى هو النحاس .

3- كل ما كبر حجم المعدن كان افضل للتوصيل.

4- الشكل المتعارف عليه هو قضيب من النحاس بطول 2 متر تقريبا و بقطر من 5 الى 10 سم تقريبا.

5- يتم عمل حفره فى التربه و وضع ماده جيلاتينيه معينه لزيادة التوصيليه و اذا لم تجد فيكون ملح + فحم ويتم خلطهم جيدا مع التربه المحيطه بالقضيب.

6- من صفات التربه الجيده ان تكون بها رطوبه مرتفعه و درجة حراره مرتفعه و نسبه الملوحه مرتفعه.

7- بعد دفن القضيب بالكامل فى التربه يتم توصيل سلك من النحاس ايضا به و يكون ذلك هو الطرف الثالث فى جميع الفيش الثلاثيه.

8- من المهم الكشف عن القضيب كل فتره زمنيه محدده (من 6 الى 10 شهور) للتأكد انه لم تتكون عليه اى ماده عازله تجعله عديم الفائده و اذا وجدت يتم كشطها من على القضيب.

9- للتأكد من أن الوصله تعمل جيدا يتم توصيل الجهاز الطبى بالكهرباء بدون وصلة الأرضى (السالب و الموجب فقط ) ونشغل الجهاز و بعد ذلك نقيس بال AVO meter بوضع طرف على الجهاز والطرف الأخر على وصلة الأرضى اذا أعطى الAVO قياس بالفولت سواء AC أو DC هذا يعنى أن الوصله تعمل جيدا و بعد ذلك يتم توصيل الطرف الثالث بكهربة الجهاز الطبى و نقيس مره أخرى يجب أن تعطى قراءه صفر.*​ 
*10- تذكر أن أهمية وصلة الأرضى هى تفريغ الشحنات الكهربيه الزائده المحمله على الجهاز الطبى.
​*
* 
هذا تقريبا ما أفهمه عن الأرضى مما قرأت و من الواقع العملى و أتمنى من لديه معلومه جديده و طريقه أفضل أو اكتشف خطاء ما أن يوضح ذلك فليس منا من هو كبير عن الخطاء.

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*​


----------



## احمد ابوعواد (8 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله في جهودكم الطيبة 

وننتظر كل جديد من المشاركات المميزة في هذا الملتقى الرائع




م. احمد ابوعواد


----------



## ahmadba (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## البرنس1976 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورا خي الكريم على الموضوع 
بارك الله فيك


----------

